# Happy Birthday 4metals



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday 4metals!

Thank you for everything you have given to the forum.

I hope you have a great birthday!

Dave


----------



## artart47 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey! happy birthday!
Mine was yesterday and I'm still working of the hangover! Hope you are having as much fun as I did! 
Best wishes for your birthday and a happy 2015.
artart47


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday, many more to come.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Dec 20, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Couldn't happen to a great guy... 8) 

I hope you receive as gifts, all those things you didn't realize you wanted!!!

Scott


----------



## kurtak (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday 4metals :!: 
Hope you have a great day & thanks for all you do to help make this such a great forum :!: 

Kurt


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 20, 2014)

Another year has passed, eh? :lol: 

Happy Birthday, and many more.

Harold


----------



## MarcoP (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy bday and hundreds more!


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 20, 2014)

have a good Birthday.
Warm regards 
Justin


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 20, 2014)

*tips cap*


----------



## yar (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy birthday sir.... Your contributions to this forum have proved invaluable to me and others I am sure. Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday, 4metals.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 20, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, 4METALS!!! 8) 
Thank you!!!

Phil


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Have a Happy Birthday and be safe.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday 4metals!


----------



## butcher (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday 4metals

Another year closer to that golden age!


----------



## necromancer (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday 4metals!

Thank you for all your knowledge you have passed on to all of us here on the forum !!

don't over work your elbows


----------



## Lou (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Shark (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday, and Thanks for a lot of great reading.


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 21, 2014)

Happy day sir, Make it spectacular!


----------



## Irons (Dec 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday 4 Metals.


----------



## 4metals (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks,

I've been traveling a lot lately, just made it back to the states in time for Christmas. It's been a great experience for me participating in this forum, really amazing how much any of us can learn with so many different points of view participating on any given topic.


----------



## Geo (Dec 26, 2014)

Sorry I'm late. I hope you had a great birthday. This forum is an amazing place.


----------

